# Do dwarf gouramis eat plants?



## hchance (Feb 11, 2004)

Hello--
I just moved my powder blue dwarf gourami to my planted tank today and it looks like he's munchin' down! :shock: 
I just planted these buggers a week ago! If I have to I will move him out.
Is this common for dwarf gouramis? 

Thanks--
Heather


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Mine used to eat elodea and any rotting plant leaves like pices of val... now it just rips thin rootlike thingies off to build nests with, still quite destructive... very good at uprooting plants...


----------



## hchance (Feb 11, 2004)

Yes-- that's what he's doing! There's a plant in there that kinda looks like rotala indica but it's red. Some of the leaves are starting to look rugged and he's pretty much eaten all of them. I really liked that plant too. He picks at my cabomba also. I guess I should take him out? Bummer too cuz he looks so pretty in there.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I have learned to tolerate mine, at least I have fry to show for my patience. As I said, they only eat leaves that are dead allready...


----------



## hchance (Feb 11, 2004)

Well he's still in my tank, and seems he's just picking on the leaves that are starting to fall off. I will keep an eye on him but hopefully after the plants recover from being planted he won't bother them anymore. Thank you for your replies, they have at least helped me to understand what to expect!

Heather


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

watch out for when his faces turns deep purple... then your plants better hide, he wont kill them, only use them temporarily... (i.e you can have em back after 5 days)


----------



## hchance (Feb 11, 2004)

What??!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

His face turns deep purple bluish , when he gets readyto build his nest..


----------



## hchance (Feb 11, 2004)

ok--That's what I thought you were talking about, but wasn't so sure! :wink: 

So far no more munchin plants. Do you think fish understand "NO!"? Guess they're nothing like dogs!

Heather


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Quite fun little fish though, have you tried dangling a bloodworm over the water yet? They spit like archerfish....


----------



## hchance (Feb 11, 2004)

NO WAY!!!! Sounds like fun! 
He tries to eat my arm hairs all the time....


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Nordic said:


> Quite fun little fish though, have you tried dangling a bloodworm over the water yet? They spit like archerfish....


really


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

YES, REALLY, JUST TRY IT


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

maybe I will


----------

